# Software solutions



## fontzmark (Aug 13, 2000)

Hello all,
Long time no posting......so busy! I need software solutions! What kind of software do the Executive Chefs or kitchen managers use for your for inventory, pricing, food costs, recieving, time cards.........everything???
Could you please tell me what you use? Price, why you like it or what you would like to have, pros and cons? Any and all help is greatly appreciated, thanks!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Fontzmark, you might want to post your plea in the Inside Scoop forum. That's where the pros hang out. I know there's been a conversation about that topic recently.

Good luck!


----------

